# Macro of a rose



## jl1975 (Feb 14, 2016)

As the title says, this is a shot of a rose.  I used the SB700 on camera.  Any comments or critiques?


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 16, 2016)

55 views and no comments?  I was hoping for some critique as I am new to macro.  Any input is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 16, 2016)

Here is a link to several links that may help you get creative with your macro & flower macro shots.  You searched for macro flowers - Digital Photography School
In your next attempt, see if you can get even closer - more macro?  Perhaps a vignette around this one to make the viewer focus more on the most in focus part of the flower.
As it is, it's not very interesting.


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 16, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Here is a link to several links that may help you get creative with your macro & flower macro shots.  You searched for macro flowers - Digital Photography School
> In your next attempt, see if you can get even closer - more macro?  Perhaps a vignette around this one to make the viewer focus more on the most in focus part of the flower.
> As it is, it's not very interesting.



Thanks for the feedback and the links.  I took a quick look and have bookmarked the page.  It looks like some good reading.


----------

